# WMAA Seminars for April



## James Miller (Mar 15, 2005)

The following are a list of the WMAA seminars for the month of April. Feel free to check out our site for more information. http://wmarnis.com/wmaaevents.html


*· April 9th, Philadelphia, PA.*
This seminar will feature *Datu Tim Hartman* teaching Modern Arnis disarming and weapon controls. There will be a second session for advanced student covering advanced timing drills as well a *&#8220;Counter Tapi &#8211; Tapi&#8221;*. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com
*
· April 16th, Albany, NY.*
*Grand Master Huk Planas* and *Datu Tim Hartman* will be teaching a *"Double Header" *seminar on Parker's Kenpo and Presas Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com

*· April 23rd, Winfield, IL.*
*Datu Tim Hartman and Guro Tim Murray* will be teaching a *"Double Header"* seminar on Presas Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts and Military Weapon and Hand to Hand Tactics. For more information contact Tim Murray at 630-260-0353 or hnd2hnd@juno.com

*· April 30th, Leesburg, VA *
This seminar will feature *Datu Tim Hartman* teaching Modern Arnis disarming and elements of the* EDT* (Edged weapon Defensive Tactics) program. There will be a second session for advanced student covering advanced timing drills as well a *&#8220;Counter Tapi &#8211; Tapi&#8221;*.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 21, 2005)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2005)

Well I'll off to Albany to teach with GM Huk Planas. Talk to you all later.


----------



## NARC (Apr 17, 2005)

%-} Reminder that there will be a "Continetal Breakfast"   (Coffee,Juice and Bagel Bars, Fruit) for all who take the "hike" out to Leesburg,VA for Datu Hartman's Seminar on the April 30th 10 am -5 pm / V.A. National Guard Armory. Looking forward to seeing the first installation of the E.D.T Program !   %-}


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 26, 2005)

BTT.

Try to make it folks; Philly was excellent and this should just build!!


----------

